# Operative Arteriogram



## dpumford (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello!

I am hoping someone can answer a question for me.  

If the doctor does an incision over a previous incision of a bypass graft, Then an operataive arteriogram thur ie: a fem/pop bypass,was done  which showed the graft to be patent but beyond the anastomosis it was occluded.   

A Fem/Pop w/vein was done. 

Now, is the operative arteriogram billable?  If so, what do you bill.  I am torn on and not sure what the answer is. The surgeons want us to bill this.

Please any suggestion would be appreciated and/or if you know of where I can find any quidlines on this I would love to know the link etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 17, 2009)

dpumford said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping someone can answer a question for me.
> 
> ...




I would bill for the operative angio:
36140 - Extremity Artery - Unilateral
75710 - Extremity Unilateral

Then bill for the bypass surgery.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 17, 2009)

dpumford said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping someone can answer a question for me.
> 
> ...




You can bill the imaging portion of the arteriogram (75710) as long as there is documentation of supervision (performance of the test) and interpretation (findings of the test). You did not specify whether a catheter was placed but I would not bill for access as this was necessary to the subsequent bypass, unless the access was at a site other than the bypass.

HTH


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree to bill the 75710 for this one...I have another question to throw into this one...the OR does the S&I (75710) and then on the same day radiology reads the arteriogram.  would you bill for the "re-read" by radiology??  I'm getting many different answers on this one and am curious what everyone else thinks.
thanks!


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 27, 2009)

MLS2 said:


> I agree to bill the 75710 for this one...I have another question to throw into this one...the OR does the S&I (75710) and then on the same day radiology reads the arteriogram.  would you bill for the "re-read" by radiology??  I'm getting many different answers on this one and am curious what everyone else thinks.
> thanks!



Very interesting question...If the OR (surgical team) does the S & I (Supervision and Interpretation) they should bill. So, I would say that radiology should not bill since they did not perform both components of the procedure. You could perhaps bill a "re-read" as an unlisted procedure. 

HTH


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks...the OR definitely did the S&I on the case in question.  I think what radiology does is adds a 52 to their S&I.  I'm not sure I agree with that though.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 27, 2009)

MLS2 said:


> thanks...the OR definitely did the S&I on the case in question.  I think what radiology does is adds a 52 to their S&I.  I'm not sure I agree with that though.



My feeling is that radiology should have nothing to do with the bill since Surgery did the S&I.  Radiology could do something w/ surgery if a technologist was involved with the procedure.


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the input...I was thinking the same way!


----------

